# Lotro-Client funktioniert nicht mehr..



## Gregpipe2 (26. November 2008)

Huhu,

seid Moria habe ich fast alle halbe Stunde die Meldung Lotro-Client funktioniert nicht mehr.Danach wird das Spiel sofort geschlossen und ich muss mich immmer wieder einloggen.

Hat vllt jmd von euch n tipp?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg GREGPIPE


----------



## Dark-Kerosin (27. November 2008)

Gregpipe2 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> seid Moria habe ich fast alle halbe Stunde die Meldung Lotro-Client funktioniert nicht mehr.Danach wird das Spiel sofort geschlossen und ich muss mich immmer wieder einloggen.
> 
> ...





Jep, ich bin auch dabei.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Das Problem liegt bei der Speicherverwaltung von Vista/Lotro.
Sobald der Speicher für den Prozess ( Lotro ) vollgelaufen ist, schmiert das Game ab.

Ob der Fehler jetzt an Vista oder zu 100% Lotro liegt kann ich nicht genau sagen, wahrscheinlich ein bissel was von beidem.

Aktuell kann man es wohl nur mit einem 64 Bit System umgehen ( Hier kann Windows mehr als 2GB pro Prozess verwalten ), daher werde ich nachher Vista 64 Bit draufbügeln ( Ein Freund hat 64 Bit und keine Memory Probs ).



Viele Grüsse,

Christoph


----------



## Dark-Kerosin (27. November 2008)

So, hier nun meine Erfahrung.


Habe jetzt seit ca 4 Stunden Vista 64 Bit installiert und keinen einzigsten Absturz in Lotro mehr zu verzeichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Den Key für Vista Home Premium 32 Bit kann auch für die 64 Bit Version genutzt werden.





Gruss,

Christoph


----------



## Ghost - Recon (27. November 2008)

Dark-Kerosin schrieb:


> So, hier nun meine Erfahrung.
> 
> 
> Habe jetzt seit ca 4 Stunden Vista 64 Bit installiert und keinen einzigsten Absturz in Lotro mehr zu verzeichen.
> ...


Habe so auch das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Gregpipe2 (29. November 2008)

gut danke werds probiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (23. Februar 2009)

kann man auch was anderes machen


----------



## Lossehelin (23. Februar 2009)

ich bin ein Ungeduldiger Mensch deshalb poste ich sofort nochmal.
Also ich hab jetzt nen neuen PC und habe jetzt auch ein neues Problem.
Ich bekomm jetzt sehr oft einen LotRO Client Absturz.
Egal wann auch sogar beim Starten des Spiels.

Mein System:
Vista Ultimate 32Bit.
Asus P5Q-E
N260 GTX
Intel Q8200 Core 2 Quad 2.3
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher

Ich hoffe mal das reicht.
Ahja http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...p;postcount=116 habe ich shcon ausprobiert.
Bitte leute helft mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (23. Februar 2009)

Besorg Dir einfach eine 64 Bit Version irgendwoher. Von nem Freund oder aus dem Internet. Für ~10 Euro kann man es bei Microsoft bestellen.


----------



## Lossehelin (23. Februar 2009)

Würde es auch eine andere Lösung geben?


----------



## joergs (23. Februar 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Würde es auch eine andere Lösung geben?



Nein gibt keine andere Lösung, hab auch Vista 64 bit installiert.


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Februar 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum die 32-Bit Version überhaupt gekauft wird. o.O


----------



## Lossehelin (23. Februar 2009)

Naja ich habs net gekauft habs bekommen.
Ich will aber keine überflüssigen Kommis sondern lösungen -.-


Heist das ich mir jetzt Vista 64 Bit kaufen soll ??


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Februar 2009)

1) Besorg dir einfach von irgendwem eine 64-Bit Version. Die kannst du auch mit deinem 32-Bit Key installieren.
2) Frag bei Microsoft nach, da bekommst du die für ein paar Euro zugeschickt, wenn du niemanden kennst, der dir so eine 64-Bit Version geben könnte.


----------



## Gromthar (24. Februar 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Heist das ich mir jetzt Vista 64 Bit kaufen soll ??


Du wirst doch noch 10 Euro dafür zahlen können oder einen Bekannten haben, der dir seine CD leiht, mh? Im Übrigen läuft damit nicht nur HdRO stabiler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (24. Februar 2009)

Hmm na dann -.-


----------



## Sewill (24. Februar 2009)

Na ganz so einfach ist nicht. Ich habe auch mit der 64-Bit Version regelmäßig diese Abstürze, also LOTRO-Client funktioniert nicht mehr. Es mag ja vielleicht in vielen Fällen (wie bei Euch) für Abhilfe schaffen, aber generell eine Lösung ist das halt nicht. Was jetzt bei mir das Problem ist, weiß ich noch nicht. Treiber sind bei mir immer aktuell und seit dem letzten Update von ATI für meine Graka (4870 mit 1024) läuft es auch etwas stabiler, aber immer noch nicht absturzfrei.


----------



## Cyberflips (24. Februar 2009)

Nun, das Problem liegt sicher nicht allgemein an der Speicherverwaltung oder am Adressierraum.

Denn bei allen anderen funktioniert es ja - auch in 32bit. 

Ich habe HdrO auf Windows XP laufen und auf Vista 32bit - und weder vorher noch nach dem Addon irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. Läuft alles wie es soll.

Meine Diagnose: Macht mal die ganzen anderen Programme im Hintergrund aus, dann kollidiert auch nichts im Arbeitsspeicher, bzw. stürzt der Rechner ab, weil diese Programme (zumindest eins davon) schlampig programmiert ist und bei seiner ständigen Auslagerung einen Speicherfehler produziert.
Durch die 64bit stehen jetzt nur mehr Adressierungsraum zur Verfügung, was einfach mehr des vorhandenen Arbeitsspeicher nutzbar macht. Das Problem ist weiter da, es macht sich nur weniger bemerkbar. Das unterstützt die Aussage derer, die auch unter 64bit von diesem Phänomen berichten. Vermutlich habe die einfach generell weniger Arbeitsspeicher, oder noch mehr Programme im Hintergrund laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deshalb nützt in diesen Fällen dann auch die "Umgehung" 64bit nichts und sie haben trotzdem das Problem.

Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, daß sich bei vielen der eigentliche Übeltäter deshalb nicht ausfindig macht, weil ihr euch auf einen anderen fixiert habt. Die gemeinsame Schnittstelle muss ja nicht das HdrO sein. Analysiert mal was für Programme ihr sonst gemeinsam nutzt und ich wäre überrascht, wenn sich da nicht mindestens ein Zweites findet, welches ihr alle ebenfalls gemeinsam installiert habt. Da sollte sich ja dann ein evtl. Kollisionspartner durch Ausschlussverfahren finden lassen.

Macht einfach mal alles aus - alles heißt auch die Player, die Messenger, die 1 Million updater und sheduler, usw.
Überhaupt braucht nicht jedes Programm im Arbeitsspeicher darauf zu warten, daß man es irgendwann mal benutzen möchte. Diese Unart hat sich leider bei vielen verbreitet. 
Wenn dann HdrO danach wie von Geisterhand funktioniert, habt ihr das Problem gelöst  ;o)

Ist halt nur eine Theorie...


----------



## TheONE§ (24. Februar 2009)

seh ich auch so.
um einfluesse durch andre programme zu minimieren, kann man sich ein moeglichst nacktes windows (welche version von xp oder vista auch immer) installieren, die treiber (graka, systemboard, ggf. maus) auf den neusten stand bringen. alles andre, auch die firewall software und virenscanner weglassen (wenn man nen dsl-router mit hardware firewall hat) und dann mal das lotro installieren und probespielen. ueber mehrere tage.


----------



## Firun (24. Februar 2009)

Also das Problem das der Client abschmiert hatte ich bis jetzt nur ab und zu wenn ich z.b ins Pony bin , da war es dann so das sich mein Ladebildschirm nicht mehr bewegte und ich über den Taskmanager auf mein Desktop bin und dann das Fenster lotroclient funktioniert nicht mehr gesehen habe.

Ich habe auch Vista-32bit und schiebe es aber nicht auf Vista, weil manchmal spiele ich 4std ohne Probleme und manchmal schmiert es halt schon nach 30minuten ab, aber auch nur 1x und dann spiele ich wieder ohne Probleme.

Ich habe allerdings meinen Arbeitsspeicher übertaktet und schiebe es mal darauf, ich habe ihn nun wieder normal getaktet und beobachte nun mal eine Zeit lang wie sich das Spiel verhält, vielleicht liegt es ja zum teil am übertakten, wer weiss.


----------



## Madrake (27. Februar 2009)

Habe zwar kein WIN Vista - aber solche Absturze sind mir auch bekannt, zwar nicht so verhäuft aber es gibt diese.


Man steht einsam in den Weiten von Mittelerde, man kann nichts mehr anklicken, der Charakter ist wie angewurzelt, der Mauscursor ist verschwunden... - ein "Strg + Alt + Entf" - funktioniert auch nicht. Ebenso dieses "Strg + Tab", auch Fehlanzeige. Kommt zwar nur noch gelegentlich vor Systemtotalabsturz.
Diese Absturze sind nicht in Bree (also bei hoher Grafikkartenbelastung) sondern eher z.B. in Eregion das letzte mal beim Questen, so ziemlich einsam und alleine... - weit und breit niemand war da außer ein Warg war vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafikkartenproblem kann das wohl kaum sein - wenn ich problemlos durch Bree reiten kann, aber Systemabsturze in Gebieten habe, die im Moment kaum jemand durchreist...

Ist es möglich von WIN XP SP 3 - auf WIN XP SP 2 umzusteigen? - also zurückpatchen? Ich nutze die Home Edition. Habe nicht vor mir in der nächsten Zeit einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, der dann Win Vista hat.

Habe hier den Thread ein wenig verfolgt, und da kam eine Aussage, das es wohl daran liegt am Betriebssystem, also Vista 32 - als auch WIN XP SP 3 - demzufolge die obenstehende Frage


Rechnerdaten:

MS WIN XP Home Edition 2002 SP 3
P4 3,0 GhZ
1 GB RAM
NVIDIA GEFROCE 7300 SE
Realtek High Definition Audio (On Board)
Breitband - Internetverbindung

Hauptsächlich spiel ich auf:
- "optimale Einstellung" - also Hardware angepasste Einstellung.
- Fenstermodus
- so gut wie alle Hintergrundprogramme aus.


mfg Madrake und danke im Vorraus


----------



## -bloodberry- (28. Februar 2009)

Stell mal in den Audio-Einstellungen auf "Generic Software".


----------

